# كتاب ... الهنا ليس إلهكم



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل​ 
الهنا ليس إلهكم ( للدكتور القس لبيب ميخائيل )

فى هذا الكتاب:
مقارنة واضحة بين اله المسيحيين واله المسلمين ... 
( فى صفات الاله واعمال الاله وتعامله مع الانسان )

هذا الكتاب الرائع .. يستحق القراءة من المسيحيين والمسلمين


لتحميل الكتاب اضغط
هنا​


----------



## ava bishoy son (3 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا اخى ابن الملك على هذا الكتاب الممتاز​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا ابن الملك

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب يا ابن الملك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*

 كتاب

رائع جدا جدا


شكرا ليكم


الرب معاكم​
​*


----------

